

Ejabberd 15.06 major version released - mickael
https://blog.process-one.net/ejabberd-15-06/

======
mickael
The new features and change list is huge: Message archive (Mnesia, MySQL,
Postgres, SQLite), configuration checker, Windows installer, RPM and DEB
binary packages and over 100 various other changes.

